# Bell & Ross - Type demineur compared to Omega Seamaster 2264.50



## Raveot

Hello,

Anyone who owns a Type Demineuer? Unfortuantely it is not available in stores here in Sweden but I am interested in the quality of this watch. 

I am looking for a quartz watch for around $1500 and I am comparing Type Demineur, Omega seamaster 2264.50 and maybe Tag Heuer Aquaracer quartz. 

From what I understand the resell value of a Bell & Ross watch is less than for example the Seamaster but I am looking for something that I will keep for a long time.


----------



## Aqua Spearo

Personally, in that particular price range, I think the Omega will definately be the better long term purchase. But then again, If your considering a quartz watch however.. resell might be pretty tough in general. I would try to score yourself a nice seconhand mechanical.


----------



## 5oclock

Raveot said:


> Hello,
> I am looking for a quartz watch for around $1500 and I am comparing Type Demineur, Omega seamaster 2264.50 and maybe Tag Heuer Aquaracer quartz.


I think you can buy the B&R for much better price then 1.5k and cheaper then Omega.

I have one and have been very happy with it for the last 4+ years. It is my go to watch....


----------



## Raveot

Thanks for the responses. I am too lazy to use an automatic though. I have a few and they are not used a lot. I think a can find a Demineur for less than $1500 in the US but I live in Europe and will need to pay custom fees etc that will ad about 30 % of that price. In Europe, the cheapest Demineur i have found is about $1500.


----------



## 5oclock

I like the B&R quite a bit, just not in the price range that you are talking about.


----------



## Mattthefish

I own a Type Marine and it is a very solid watch in every aspect. Personally, I dont' care about it keeping it's value because most likely it won't be leaving my collection. Very comfortable, legible, and dependable.
Can't get better than that.
Matt


----------



## Raveot

Thanks. Any Demineur or Type Marine owner who knows if the bracelet tapers?


----------



## redsrover

Raveot said:


> Thanks. Any Demineur or Type Marine owner who knows if the bracelet tapers?


The bracelet on my Hydromax (same size case and bracelet as the TM and TD) tapers just slightly from the case lugs to the clasp. Maybe 2-3mm. Pretty solid, that Robbie-the-Robot looking bracelet.


----------



## Steve356

It's a nice watch but it's completely different in style and feel than the Omega Seamaster. the Seamaster is more luxurious watch, with beautifully polished contours, textured dial, and curved steel framed hands. completely different feel than the more plain military style looking Type Demineur. You should also know that the Seamaster is a much larger watch with a much larger dial. yes, on paper it seems like it's only a 1mm or 2mm difference but it feels much bigger in real life. 
Seamaster has a more advanced quartz movement if I remember correctly with temperature compensation and I think you can move hour hand without disturbing rest of time keeping, which is useful for travel between different timezones. Type Demineur though has a movement which uses a longer lasting battery AFAIK. I think it's 5-7 years vs 2-3 years for the Seamaster. 
I have an older Type Demineur , made by Sinn, and it is even more military looking, with beadblasted matte finish(current version is the more shiny brushed finish), coin edge bezel for easier grip and slightly different dial and hands done in tritium paint. 
I think it's a very nice watch and you should be able to find a used one for less than half your 1500 price. 
bracelet tapers to 18mm.


----------



## 5oclock

I like the mad by Sinn as well as the coin edge bezel. You are correct - wears smaller then other watches same size. 

Price - I got a brand new one for more then 50% off the retail price. I have never seen anyone else wear one. I like the flat painted dials on watches, and have never been asked what the watch while wearing it unlike other watches I own.


----------



## 88kelly

Hey, my old Bomb Squad! That watch has been through a lot of broken doors! Missed it so much after I traded it away that I had to get another. If you decide on the BS(TD), I would try to find an original "By Sinn" model. Besides finish and bezel aesthetics, the original has screw pins on the bracelet links and a dive extension. Just seems more "purpose built" to me. Has a soft iron core for anti-mag too. Both the BS(TD) and SM are great watches though; tough choice!

Shaun



Steve356 said:


> It's a nice watch but it's completely different in style and feel than the Omega Seamaster. the Seamaster is more luxurious watch, with beautifully polished contours, textured dial, and curved steel framed hands. completely different feel than the more plain military style looking Type Demineur. You should also know that the Seamaster is a much larger watch with a much larger dial. yes, on paper it seems like it's only a 1mm or 2mm difference but it feels much bigger in real life.
> Seamaster has a more advanced quartz movement if I remember correctly with temperature compensation and I think you can move hour hand without disturbing rest of time keeping, which is useful for travel between different timezones. Type Demineur though has a movement which uses a longer lasting battery AFAIK. I think it's 5-7 years vs 2-3 years for the Seamaster.
> I have an older Type Demineur , made by Sinn, and it is even more military looking, with beadblasted matte finish(current version is the more shiny brushed finish), coin edge bezel for easier grip and slightly different dial and hands done in tritium paint.
> I think it's a very nice watch and you should be able to find a used one for less than half your 1500 price.
> bracelet tapers to 18mm.


----------



## Steve356

Hey Shaun, yes, that's the one. ;-)
if it makes you feel any better, I missed the black Seamaster too and got another one later as well.


----------



## publandlord

Raveot said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anyone who owns a Type Demineuer? Unfortuantely it is not available in stores here in Sweden but I am interested in the quality of this watch.
> 
> I am looking for a quartz watch for around $1500 and I am comparing Type Demineur, Omega seamaster 2264.50 and maybe Tag Heuer Aquaracer quartz.
> 
> From what I understand the resell value of a Bell & Ross watch is less than for example the Seamaster but I am looking for something that I will keep for a long time.


Bit late with this.

Demineur is a former Sinn design (Sinn 810) brought up to date. Finish/construction at least as good as Sinn if not better, which means no complaints from anyone. Demineur (and Type Marine) have 80,000 A/m antimagnetism protection and 200m WR. "Small for their size"- case is barely 40mm across and looks smaller than it is, which is comparatively titchy in today's baaaargh!-look-at-me days of wealth and girth. Street price $1,000 IME, before taxation, which is fair play given that it's not automatic - which may not play well with the ethos of no-nonsense accuracy (since if you want accuracy, what use is a C.18th steam-era mechanical movement?).

Omega Seamaster? Just a $2,000 entry-level quartz watch. Yaaaaaawn


----------



## toxicavenger

I wanted to bump this up to see if anyone else out there has one of the babies? I am looking at getting one and wanted some real world opinions. Thanks ahead of time, Terry.



Yes, I know that I can get a Seiko Monster instead.


----------



## jiber172r

I've had an Omega 2254.50, and I do have a Demineur and as others have said, they're very different watches. The Omega is about twice as heavy, and has larger dimensions. The Demineur is light and small. I have 6.75" wrists and I find the Demineur a tad small compared to what I normally wear. Both great watches but if I was to get an Omega, it would have to be an Automatic, otherwise, for the $550 I paid for the Demineur, it's tough to be for that price.


----------



## josherau

Simple and classy


----------

